# Which Omega To Buy?



## judehunter (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am new to the world of omega watches and have always wanted to own one. I have been looking at watches on ebay and two in particular. I am asking your expert advice on which one of these two watches would be a better buy for me.

.This seamaster has a small inperfection on the dial. I could live with it. Just curious if it could fixed and if so how much?
 The other watch I have fewer pictures of . It is simply a omega automatic with a date window and a 1010 cal. movement . The dial is perfect.



The back is plain and the crown is signed. I am leaning toward the seamaster. You could see the rest of the pictures while you are at flickr Thanks


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

I personally would never get anything with a dial so obviously damaged. There are just so many good examples of other vintage seamasters out there. Guess it all boils down to price.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

My advice is, to maintain value only accept defects when you know its the only one of its kind or as previously said the price reflects the condition.

When it comes to condition it's always cheaper to buy a perfect watch as opposed to creating one.

When buying always wait for what you want, if your not too fickle you'll be amazed just how many come along over the period of a month.

The only other advise i'll give is to check the completed listings. This provides a wealth of information from deturmining the generalised market price for a watch to understanding what prime condition costs.

With respect to your specific question become savvy, read up on the subject [Public libaries are a good start and free] and make your own mind up.

Regards Steve


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

judehunter said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the world of omega watches and have always wanted to own one. I have been looking at watches on ebay and two in particular. I am asking your expert advice on which one of these two watches would be a better buy for me.
> 
> .This seamaster has a small inperfection on the dial. I could live with it. Just curious if it could fixed and if so how much?
> The other watch I have fewer pictures of . It is simply a omega automatic with a date window and a 1010 cal. movement . The dial is perfect.
> ...


Save a bit more and get a speedmaster pro :notworthy:


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

+1


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a collection of some 40 modest wristwatches dating from 1910 through to the 70's. Not one is an Omega. I would swap them all for an Omega Constellation Pie Pan circa 1966. Perhaps one day I'll pluck up the courage.

Photo from the internet.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

It can be quite confusing dipping your toe in to the vintage Omega world. However there is a stack of information on the net about them, it's just trying to make sense of it all. Like you I'm a newbie to this world as well but I've taken the plunge and bought something from this forum.

The main area I've been researching has been Constellations, (though that's not what I bought), and from what I've garnered, pre-1970 models with Cal.751 or lower are the ones to go for. Can anyone expand on this or put me right if I'm wrong?


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Sancho Panza said:


> .....
> 
> The main area I've been researching has been Constellations, (though that's not what I bought), and from what I've garnered, pre-1970 models with Cal.751 or lower are the ones to go for. Can anyone expand on this or put me right if I'm wrong?


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

ong said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...


Sorry, obviously my comments didn't come out, so here goes. As I understand it the cal 500 -700 series Omega movements are regarded as the most reliable, long lived specimens. Among these are the official Chronometer movements, like the 561 in my Constellation, guaranteed to COSC accuracy at time of manufacture ( although subsequent servicing may have changed this ). Quite why the later 1000 series movements aren't seen in this way is beyond my knowledge so perhaps someone else can correct and expand on this ?


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

ong said:


> ong said:
> 
> 
> > Sancho Panza said:
> ...


There's good articles on the Omega movements on omega-constellation-collectors dot blogspot dot com


----------

